# Los chinos compran bares a mansalva en Barcelona



## Vlad_Empalador (27 May 2010)

Spain is sold:rolleye:




> “Ya no sé cómo decírselo. Llevan viniendo todos los días desde hace un mes. Son muy educados y siempre te preguntan: ¿Por cuánto dinero nos traspasaría su negocio, que vemos que funciona bien? Quieren que les traspase el bar por 170.000 euros y lo más curioso es que están dispuestos a pagar en metálico”. Así se expresa a El Confidencial, Pedro, el responsable de un bar situado a proximidad de la Avenida Diagonal de Barcelona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chinos en busca de bares: ofrecen 170.000 euros en billetes grandes por cada traspaso en Barcelona - elConfidencial.com


----------



## Vde (27 May 2010)

Novedad. En Madrid hace un año, pero pocos en comparacion con su actividad de "ultramarinos"


----------



## minifunk (27 May 2010)

miaavg dijo:


> Pues vaya forma de "incomodar"; fijate, te ofrecen fajos de billetes, dinerito contante y sonante, y son unos gorrillas pesados, yo no sé como la gente interpreta las cosas, pues con decir no es suficiente, vaya que trabajo, otra cosa es que el estado español con actual gobierno de las Alianza de los cjns promueva y hasta financie en desigualdad de condiciones con los ESPAÑOLES, si estos que nacieron aqui en la piel del toro, las empresas de los extranjeros, ¿cuantos contratos de origen se han firmado con trabajadores en China?; todos los chinos que llegan a España llegan como turistas, se legalizan por los progretas soZiatas, arruinan sectores de comercio españoles con sus precios, y expanden sus tentaculos poco a poco al resto de negocios tradicionales, en breve veremos como el Corte Ingles de llamará el Corte Mandarin y todos los empleados chinos; porque trabajadores españoles contratados nanai de la china.



Pues mas cerca de lo que te imaginas.. ::


----------



## ghawar (27 May 2010)

> Arruinan sectores de comercio españoles con sus precios, y expanden sus tentaculos poco a poco al resto de negocios tradicionales, en breve veremos como el Corte Ingles de llamará el Corte Mandarin y todos los empleados chinos; porque trabajadores españoles contratados nanai de la china.



Yo creia que a esto se le llamaba libre mercado... pero parece ser que solo es libre mercado cuando interesa...


----------



## Karmele Goatsante (27 May 2010)

Si al menos se trajesen con ellos a las chinitas del hilo del Euribor ... Pero es que ni eso


----------



## NCB (27 May 2010)

mal lollo :

no, en serio, a mi me da muy mala espina esto.

de dónde sacan tanto dinero???


----------



## Fuuuuuuu (27 May 2010)

Que bien falsifican los billetes de 500


----------



## Macabrón (27 May 2010)

¿De dónde coño sacan la pasta? Que son glandes tlabajadoles no lo dudo, pero resulta que cualquier currito patrio, especialmente los autónomos, sí, esos que tanto se critican en el Foro, curran y curran y vuelven a currar y no sacan la pasta que traen estos como para pagar un LOCAL al contado. 

Me lo expliquen, puñetas. 

Y otra cosa: si les da por emigrar a mansalva a Expaña, pagando por los pisos lo que les sale de los cojones, reactivan la burbuja de manera brutal. Además muy propio con esta piara de estúpidos en el poder: que los españoles se queden sin pisos y todos sean para extranjeros. De momento están empezando por joder los negocios de los españoles, a ver quién compite con ellos.


----------



## Macabrón (27 May 2010)

_*Si al menos se trajesen con ellos a las chinitas del hilo del Euribor ... Pero es que ni eso

*_No elan chinitas sino coleanas


----------



## ferengi (27 May 2010)

Yo he visto tiendas de chinas cerradas, luego seran bares, los chinos no tienen termino medio.... aun asi los casinos estan contentos.. y el gobierno... porque con los impuestos de los casino... el gobierno se va a forrar.


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (27 May 2010)

NCB dijo:


> mal lollo :
> 
> no, en serio, a mi me da muy mala espina esto.
> 
> de dónde sacan tanto dinero???



¿de la cuenta corriente de Matas?


----------



## Wolfpack (27 May 2010)

NCB dijo:


> mal lollo :
> 
> no, en serio, a mi me da muy mala espina esto.
> 
> de dónde sacan tanto dinero???



Fijo que es dinero negro de la prostitución. Hay mucha 'peluquería' china en barcelona...


----------



## picor (27 May 2010)

Macabrón dijo:


> ¿De dónde coño sacan la pasta? Que son glandes tlabajadoles no lo dudo, pero resulta que cualquier currito patrio, especialmente los autónomos, sí, esos que tanto se critican en el Foro, curran y curran y vuelven a currar y no sacan la pasta que traen estos como para pagar un LOCAL al contado.
> 
> Me lo expliquen, puñetas.
> 
> Y otra cosa: si les da por emigrar a mansalva a Expaña, pagando por los pisos lo que les sale de los cojones, reactivan la burbuja de manera brutal. Además muy propio con esta piara de estúpidos en el poder: que los españoles se queden sin pisos y todos sean para extranjeros. De momento están empezando por joder los negocios de los españoles, a ver quién compite con ellos.



Supongo que será por motivos parecidos que muchos negocios regentados por inmigrantes de otras nacionalidades parecen subsistir sin , aparentemente, vender nada. Es increible tanta discreción...y ver como tiendas por las que pasas por delante docenas de veces y nunca ves un cliente y el género del aparador no cambia en años siguen impertérritas.


----------



## Fuuuuuuu (27 May 2010)

Wolfpack dijo:


> Fijo que es dinero negro de la prostitución. Hay mucha 'peluquería' china en barcelona...



Pero con final feliz :XX:

El dinero lo reunen entre varios(como clanes) y compran negocios.

Ya no hablemos de las naves donde descargan toneladas de mercancia del todo a € donde los tenderos de mercadillo compran la mercancia.


----------



## Wolfpack (27 May 2010)

Ayer mismo fui a una minitienda de barrio de toda la vida de la zona alta de barcelona y la dependienta me comentó que casi a diario vienen extranjeros preguntándole si traspasa el negocio. Me comentó que los comerciantes de aquí están hasta los cojones. Resulta que, los de fuera, los primeros 7 años no tienen que pagar impuestos, que abren a las horas que les salen de los huevos todos los días que quieren y que lo han denunciado al ayuntamiento y que no les hacen ni puto caso, que están hartos de denunciarlo.

El problema es que lo que ingresan se lo zurran en sus paises o lo invierten en sus paises de origen para, en cuanto les dé para vivir decentemente, irse y traspasar el negocio a otro compatriota para que repita el proceso. Es decir, que generan riqueza, pero en lugar de invertirlo aquí lo hacen fuera. 

Se están cargando el pais lentamente y delante de nuestras narices.


----------



## Fuuuuuuu (27 May 2010)

Wolfpack dijo:


> Ayer mismo fui a una minitienda de barrio de toda la vida de la zona alta de barcelona y la dependienta me comentó que casi a diario vienen extranjeros preguntándole si traspasa el negocio. Me comentó que los comerciantes de aquí están hasta los cojones. Resulta que, los de fuera, los primeros 7 años no tienen que pagar impuestos, que abren a las horas que les salen de los huevos todos los días que quieren y que lo han denunciado al ayuntamiento y que no les hacen ni puto caso, que están hartos de denunciarlo.
> 
> El problema es que lo que ingresan se lo zurran en sus paises o lo invierten en sus paises de origen para, en cuanto les dé para vivir decentemente, irse y traspasar el negocio a otro compatriota para que repita el proceso. Es decir, que generan riqueza, pero en lugar de invertirlo aquí lo hacen fuera.
> 
> Se están cargando el pais lentamente y delante de nuestras narices.



Si solo fueran los 7 años "libres de impuestos"......

Si adquieren un vehiculo laboral? El estado les paga la mitad del importe y una "ayuda" de 6000€ que va a parar a su cuenta para iniciar el negocio.

Mi gestor se fue quedando calvo al ir quedandose sin autonomos.


----------



## horror (27 May 2010)

Wolfpack dijo:


> Ayer mismo fui a una minitienda de barrio de toda la vida de la zona alta de barcelona y la dependienta me comentó que casi a diario vienen extranjeros preguntándole si traspasa el negocio. Me comentó que los comerciantes de aquí están hasta los cojones. Resulta que, los de fuera, los primeros 7 años no tienen que pagar impuestos, que abren a las horas que les salen de los huevos todos los días que quieren y que lo han denunciado al ayuntamiento y que no les hacen ni puto caso, que están hartos de denunciarlo.
> 
> El problema es que lo que ingresan se lo zurran en sus paises o lo invierten en sus paises de origen para, en cuanto les dé para vivir decentemente, irse y traspasar el negocio a otro compatriota para que repita el proceso. Es decir, que generan riqueza, pero en lugar de invertirlo aquí lo hacen fuera.
> 
> *Se están cargando el pais lentamente y delante de nuestras narices.*




no, ya nos han comido la tostada.
es lo que tiene el libre comercio y la añorada mundialización, digo globalización...q pena que no se pongan a hacer casas...


----------



## Asturiano (27 May 2010)

Ya veremos quien consume dentro de unos años en este país, una pinta de vino y para todo el día, oiga!


----------



## javi1984 (27 May 2010)

no hay libre comercio cuando a unos los subvencionan y a los otros los cosen a impuestos, en realidad eso es discriminación.



Hay que aceptarlo, hay competencia desleal y además con el dinero de nuestros impuestos.

Emprenedors Immigrants | El servei "Emprenedors Immigrants"

Flaix emprendre Un nou portal per impulsar la creació d?empreses per part d?immigrants

Comunidad de Madrid: Ayudas a los emprendedores inmigrantes


----------



## Ricardo-Barcelona (27 May 2010)

NCB dijo:


> mal lollo :
> 
> no, en serio, a mi me da muy mala espina esto.
> 
> de dónde sacan tanto dinero???



hay versiones:

1. en la localidad de origen se asocian tods los del pueblo y dan todos sus ahorros al triunfito a cambiod e que una vez instalados y con el negocio en España abierto, se traigan a los hijos de los que aportaron pasta con falsos contratos de trabajo, una vez aqui son abandonados a su suerte ye stos se buscna la vida como buenamente pueden en el paraiso occiental, la parte del trato se ha cerrado.

2. Mafia china que ofrece trabajo y estancia a cambio de mano de obra practicamente gratis hasta que se salda la deuda, como los sueldos son como los de alli (modo irnico on), pues con el nivelazo que hay no se salda nunca: alquileres bestiales, gastos aun mas bestiales, comer, vestir a precios del salario de un año en cualquier aldea china. Granbdes beneficios, gastos practicamente nulos. Ademas no hacen fiestas.

3. Habria que preguntarle al delegado comercial de la embajada de la Republica Popular China si tiene alguna relacion con esos maletines llenos de euros en billetes pequeños (y por tanto dificiloes de controlar) para la adquisicion de esos comercios en estado de practica ruina, obviamente lo negara todo. En el anterior supuesto de que sean capitalizaciones y aportaciones de los ahorros ciudadanos de alguna aldea es dudoso que puedan aportar euros occidentales en territorio chino, y menos en esas cantidades y pasarlos por la frontera (estamos hablandod e traspasos de 150.000 euros o mas). luego viene la politica de tierra quemada con precios sin competencia y cuando se acaba la idem por asfixia , entonces llega el turno de imponer su baremo: calidad occidental = precio occidental. pero primnero hay que acabar y machacar el comercio local. Ni que deciur que el capital no se queda aqui, se traspasa todo. E impuestos y aportaciones a la seguridad social, pues...

y sobre el libre comercio... ejem... yo diria que es planificacion de un pais comunista utilizando a sus habitantes esclavos para joder a terceros paises. Acabar con el capitalismo con el capitalismo, fuego combate al fuego...


----------



## Lorca83 (27 May 2010)

vended insensatos, vended!


----------



## Lorca83 (27 May 2010)

a mi me viene un chino y me dice oye, que te compro el local por tanta pasta, y anes de que termine la frase estoy llamando al notario


----------



## Lorca83 (27 May 2010)

miaavg dijo:


> Si hombre, libre mercado es ofrecer productos y servicios con metodos de producción similares, competir en calidad esta bien pero siempre y cuando tu vecino empresario tenga costes similares y no un revienta mercados con malas prácticas comerciales basadas, entre otros costos, en abusar de los derechos de las trabajadores en los medios de producción, si cogemos una cadena de producción y metemos a cientos de siervos trabajadores, cuasi esclavos, que cobran una miseria más el coste del producto irrisoria para luego venderlo en Occidente a precio de saldo pues dejamos de producir nosotros y ya no competimos en nada, ni libre mercado ni nada, es que no hay competividad ninguna.
> 
> Yo no me quejo de un producto aleman o frances, tampoco de otras muchas naciones donde los costes de producción están más equilibrados, el problema es china que sin ningún control sobre los productos finales como el control de calidad, quieren inundar el mercado mundial ya no para vender sino tambien para hundir sectores de producción, al final si no hay proteccionismo veremos como mas empresas cerrarán y mas masas de paro.



Entonces prohibamos tambien internet


----------



## horror (27 May 2010)

miaavg dijo:


> Si hombre, libre mercado es ofrecer productos y servicios con metodos de producción similares, competir en calidad esta bien pero siempre y cuando tu vecino empresario tenga costes similares y no un revienta mercados con malas prácticas comerciales basadas, entre otros costos, en abusar de los derechos de las trabajadores en los medios de producción, si cogemos una cadena de producción y metemos a cientos de siervos trabajadores, cuasi esclavos, que cobran una miseria más el coste del producto irrisoria para luego venderlo en Occidente a precio de saldo pues dejamos de producir nosotros y ya no competimos en nada, ni libre mercado ni nada, es que no hay competividad ninguna.
> 
> Yo no me quejo de un producto aleman o frances, tampoco de otras muchas naciones donde los costes de producción están más equilibrados, el problema es china que sin ningún control sobre los productos finales como el control de calidad, quieren inundar el mercado mundial ya no para vender sino tambien para hundir sectores de producción, al final si no hay proteccionismo veremos como mas empresas cerrarán y mas masas de paro.



no has oido hablar de la globalización?¿


----------



## muyuu (27 May 2010)

Muchos chinos se van a quedar con el culo al aire, porque por muchas horas que echen, la crisis les va a arrasar.

Ya vi a finales del año pasado chapar un bueno puñado de chinos, cosa que antes no pasaba.


----------



## muyuu (27 May 2010)

GatoAzul dijo:


> En Madrid está pasando lo mismo. Además en una misma calle se hacen con los locales y los llaman "Alimentación" y meten de todo. Pero la culpa de que se hagan con España no es de ellos, sino de los que entran en sus tiendas a comprar.



Comentario xenófobo de la semana.


----------



## Enterao (27 May 2010)

el chino no es individualista como el occidental . entre ellos se apoyan y se dan pasta pasando de los bancos con condiciones leoninas y mafiosas es verdad pero lo hacen.

una vez acaparado un sector suben precios , esto lo hicieron con el todo a 100 y lo haran con los bares...


----------



## Stock26 (27 May 2010)

A ver, ¿como se van a llevar a todo el dinero a sus paises? ¿De donde sacan entonces el dinero para comprar los bares y tiendas al contado? Por otra parte lo de que no pagan impuestos es una leyenda urbana:

http://vivenciasvarias.blogspot.com/2010/01/los-chinos-si-pagan-impuestos.html

Leyendas urbanas: Los chinos no pagan impuestos Mundos Paralelos

pero el que no quiere escuchar no escucha...





Wolfpack dijo:


> Ayer mismo fui a una minitienda de barrio de toda la vida de la zona alta de barcelona y la dependienta me comentó que casi a diario vienen extranjeros preguntándole si traspasa el negocio. Me comentó que los comerciantes de aquí están hasta los cojones. Resulta que, los de fuera, los primeros 7 años no tienen que pagar impuestos, que abren a las horas que les salen de los huevos todos los días que quieren y que lo han denunciado al ayuntamiento y que no les hacen ni puto caso, que están hartos de denunciarlo.
> 
> El problema es que lo que ingresan se lo zurran en sus paises o lo invierten en sus paises de origen para, en cuanto les dé para vivir decentemente, irse y traspasar el negocio a otro compatriota para que repita el proceso. Es decir, que generan riqueza, pero en lugar de invertirlo aquí lo hacen fuera.
> 
> Se están cargando el pais lentamente y delante de nuestras narices.


----------



## Fuuuuuuu (27 May 2010)

Que triste perder la taberna del barrio.

Eso si,jubilado a los 64 y con 230.000€ de vuelta a Badajoz.

Fue entrar un dia y....WTF! Manolo tiene cara de restreñido! 

Ahora solo es una taberna con 2 clientes fijos que se toman toda la mañana con un chato de vino.


----------



## Stock26 (27 May 2010)

Me gusta el comentario en el primer blog que he posteado:

"Por no saber, no sabía ni de la existencia de la leyenda urbana en sí. De todas maneras me sorprende que nadie en su sano juicio pueda creérsela, hay que tener ya una cierta disposición racista o victimista para ello."


----------



## Enterao (27 May 2010)

el chino no es individualista como el occidental . entre ellos se apoyan y se dan pasta pasando de los bancos con condiciones leoninas y mafiosas es verdad pero lo hacen.

una vez acaparado un sector suben precios , esto lo hicieron con el todo a 100 y lo haran con los bares...


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (27 May 2010)

> luego viene la politica de tierra quemada con *precios sin competencia* y cuando se acaba la idem por asfixia , entonces llega el turno de imponer su baremo: calidad occidental = precio occidental. pero *primnero hay que acabar y machacar el comercio local*. Ni que deciur que *el capital no se queda aqui*, se traspasa todo. E impuestos y aportaciones a la seguridad social, pues...



Coño, fíjate que si segmento este párrafo es JUSTITO lo que llevan haciendo todas las grandes cadenas que han ido entrando en España desde hace muuuuchos años... Continente, Pryca, Alcampo, Mediamarkt, etc etc etc. Y hacen EXACTAMENTE lo mismo que describes: reventar precios y salarios, destruir el comercio local, llevarse ( casi ) toda la pasta fuera, y demás.
Y sin embargo, lejos de protestar, llevo años y años viendo a todo hijo de vecino llenando sus establecimientos.

Ironías de la vida, ¿verdad?


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (27 May 2010)

miaavg dijo:


> Si hombre, libre mercado es ofrecer productos y servicios con metodos de producción similares, competir en calidad esta bien pero siempre y cuando tu vecino empresario tenga costes similares y no un revienta mercados con malas prácticas comerciales basadas, entre otros costos, en abusar de los derechos de las trabajadores en los medios de producción, si cogemos una cadena de producción y metemos a cientos de siervos trabajadores, cuasi esclavos, que cobran una miseria más el coste del producto irrisoria para luego venderlo en Occidente a precio de saldo pues dejamos de producir nosotros y ya no competimos en nada, ni libre mercado ni nada, es que no hay competividad ninguna.
> 
> Yo no me quejo de un producto aleman o frances, tampoco de otras muchas naciones donde los costes de producción están más equilibrados, el problema es china que sin ningún control sobre los productos finales como el control de calidad, quieren inundar el mercado mundial ya no para vender sino tambien para hundir sectores de producción, al final si no hay proteccionismo veremos como mas empresas cerrarán y mas masas de paro.



La cara amarga del iPad está en Shenzhen · ELPAÍS.com

Y no tengo mas que añadir :no:


----------



## Wolfpack (27 May 2010)

Stock26 dijo:


> A ver, ¿como se van a llevar a todo el dinero a sus paises? ¿De donde sacan entonces el dinero para comprar los bares y tiendas al contado? Por otra parte lo de que no pagan impuestos es una leyenda urbana:
> 
> Vivencias Varias: Los chinos sí pagan impuestos
> 
> ...



Me fiaré antes de lo que me diga cualquier comerciante de un pequeño negocio de toda la vida, es decir, de alguien que vive la realidad, que de 15.000 millones de blogs, de dudosa credibilidad, que digan lo contrario. Que, por cierto, se ha deslomado en el trabajo de investigación... Lee algunos de los comentarios a la supuesta leyenda urbana del enlace que has puesto...

Ahora mismo recuerdo otro muy bueno. Una peluquería de mi barrio tuvo que cerrar porque al renovar el contrato de alquiler le pedían 3.000 euros al mes. El pobre hombre tuvo que volver a su tierra (Andalucía) y a las pocas semanas pusieron una tienda unos pakistaníes

El que no quiere leer...


----------



## kojak (27 May 2010)

Valencia también se ha llenado de "Bar Pepe" regentados por Changs y Lees. Y la verdad, las bravas han aprendido a hacerlas bien.


----------



## Le Truhan (27 May 2010)

Esto que está pasando en España no va a acabar nada bien, y si vamos a ser una colonia tercermundista, habrá que luchar por nuestro país, porque yo no me voy fuera a que me traten peor.


----------



## melchor rodriguez (27 May 2010)

Macabrón dijo:


> ¿De dónde coño sacan la pasta? Que son glandes tlabajadoles no lo dudo, pero resulta que cualquier currito patrio, especialmente los autónomos, sí, esos que tanto se critican en el Foro, curran y curran y vuelven a currar y no sacan la pasta que traen estos como para pagar un LOCAL al contado.
> 
> Me lo expliquen, puñetas.
> 
> Y otra cosa: si les da por emigrar a mansalva a Expaña, pagando por los pisos lo que les sale de los cojones, reactivan la burbuja de manera brutal. Además muy propio con esta piara de estúpidos en el poder: que los españoles se queden sin pisos y todos sean para extranjeros. De momento están empezando por joder los negocios de los españoles, a ver quién compite con ellos.



Además de facturar en "b" y trabajar muy duro.

Ayuda mutua. Se piden prestado el dinero entre ellos, en España o de sus zonas de origen en China. Sin intereses, eso sí, no se te ocurra no pagarlo.

Desconfianza del sistema bancario. Todo en cash. Negociantes puros. Así consiguen buenos negocios, ablandan voluntades. Tienen respeto aún al dinero.

Si vienen a España y compran miles de viviendas, lo que habría sería una burbuja de ahorro -menos virulenta que una de crédito-. Eso sí, los precios actuales deben rebajar mucho para ser atractivos a fondos chinos -aunque no lo sé pero no me extrañaría que cajita o banca está vendiendo a precios muy rebajados lotes enteros de viviendas embargadas a fondos de procedencia chinesa ya que como pagan en cash, es agua bendita-.


----------



## ryo (27 May 2010)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> La cara amarga del iPad está en Shenzhen · ELPAÍS.com
> 
> Y no tengo mas que añadir :no:



Twitter / Sam Pullara: according to wikipedia 1/6 ...

Y yo tampoco tengo mas que añadir :fiufiu:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Black Wolf (27 May 2010)

Claramente es una venganza por la humillación de la primera película de Torrente.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_1dBDfcqKH8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_1dBDfcqKH8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
Mode ironic off...


----------



## mindusky (27 May 2010)

De todos los tipos de inmigración que hay en España los chinos son los que menos me preocupan con diferencia.

Eso de que revientan precios y arruinan negocios tradicionales y tal, vale, sí, lo entiendo, pero en el fondo no es más que una excusa que suelen poner los pequeños empresarios españoles que están apoltronados en su rutina diaria.

Me explico. 

Hoy en día vivimos en un mundo globalizado, donde todos tenemos las mismas oportunidades para progresar en la vida, sin importar nuestra nacionalidad (al menos en los países desarrollados). Teniendo en cuenta esa premisa, es lógico y es justo que los que más progresan sean los que más se esfuerzan con su sacrificio personal, y esa, señores, es precisamente una de las principales cualidades del pueblo chino.

Un señor español que tiene un pequeño negocio de productos textiles, ¿qué sacrificio ha tenido que hacer para poner en marcha su actividad? Pues ha tenido que hacer una inversión económica, una serie de trámites burocráticos y asumir un riesgo. Sí, hay que reconocer que este señor ha hecho un esfuerzo considerable.

Ahora pongamos el caso de un chino que llega y pone una tienda en la misma calle y le empieza a quitar clientes al español porque vende a mucho mejor precio. ¿Es eso justo o injusto?
Pues en mi opinión, es totalmente justo. Porque el chino, además de hacer los mismos esfuerzos que ha hecho el español para iniciar la actividad, ha hecho el sacrificio de abandonar su país, de aprender un idioma muy diferente al suyo y de adaptarse a una sociedad y una cultura completamente ajenas.
Nada ni nadie le impide a ese pequeño empresario español hacer lo mismo que ha hecho el chino, es decir: aprender chino, irse a China y atreverse a montar un negocio allí. De hecho, cada vez hay más españoles que se van allí porque han sabido darse cuenta de que es un mercado con futuro y han sido lo suficientemente valientes como para dar el paso (y seguramente más que habrá en el futuro con el panorama nacional que se nos viene encima).

El que no es valiente ni quiere hacer sacrificios ni quiere molestarse en aprender idiomas o cosas nuevas, no tiene derecho a quejarse ante quién sí lo ha hecho. Lo de la nacionalidad no es más que una excusa ya que vivimos en un mundo globalizado y ese mundo es exactamente el mismo para todos, ya seamos europeos, chinos o indios sioux, por lo que no tiene razón de ser ir a buscar a papá Estado para que le salve el negocio que le están "arruinando" esos "desleales". 

Si estos empresarios que se quejan decidieran un día irse a China y empezar a vender allí aceite de oliva, jamón serrano, etc. (ejemplso de productos que allí tienen un precio mucho más alto que aquí), seguro que después de todo el sacrificio que han tenido que hacer no les gustaría que apareciese el gobierno chino en plan Deus ex-machina y les cerrase su establecimiento sólo por ofrecer un precio más competitivo a los clientes.

Cada cual tiene todo el derecho del mundo a buscarse las habichuelas como buenamente pueda. Lo que pasa es que los españoles hemos tenido siempre un problema, y es que nos pasamos la vida mirándonos al ombligo, sólo pensamos en nosotros mismos, no somos capaces de ponernos en el lugar de otras personas y muchos menos de comprenderlas.


----------



## javi1984 (27 May 2010)

@mindusky

ok, pero entonces los empresarios tambien querrán los salarios y la disponibilidad para realizar horas extras gratis de los chinos. 


Y no hablo ya solo de los chinos que trabajan en China, sino de los que hay aquí.

Serán necesarios españoleitors a 60 hrs/ semana por 385€/mes que ademas siempre hagan un ligero gesto de inclinación con la cabeza cada vez que se les de una orden.

Eso sí, se les ofrecera un catre en la trastienda para que puedan pasar ahí la noche.


PS: me parece a mi que al españoleitor que se fuera a China no le darían las mismas ventajas a la hora de abrir un negocio que al chino. Creo que en China esta prohibido que un extranjero posea más de un 49% de cualquier empresa ubicada allí.


----------



## mindusky (28 May 2010)

javi1984 dijo:


> @mindusky
> 
> ok, pero entonces los empresarios tambien querrán los salarios y la disponibilidad para realizar horas extras gratis de los chinos.
> 
> ...



Con la reforma laboral que tenemos en ciernes mucho me temo que nos dirigimos a eso de cabeza.

Injusticias hay en todas partes, de eso no hay duda, pero fíjate que yo hablaba del pequeño empresario que decide montárselo por su cuenta. El tema de las grandes corporaciones con miles de empleados explotados es ya otra historia completamente diferente.






> PS: me parece a mi que al españoleitor que se fuera a China no le darían las mismas ventajas a la hora de abrir un negocio que al chino. Creo que en China esta prohibido que un extranjero posea más de un 49% de cualquier empresa ubicada allí.



Eso es lo de menos, se busca un socio chino y asunto resuelto, que por falta de chinos no hay problema. De hecho por lo que tengo entendido allí es fácil iniciar una actividad, no ponen tantas pegas como aquí.


----------



## guajiro (28 May 2010)

Y a estos tambien los multan si ponen el rotulo en chino?

Ah, no perdon, que eso es multiculturalismo


----------



## Petardazo Inminente (28 May 2010)

ryo dijo:


> Twitter / Sam Pullara: according to wikipedia 1/6 ...
> 
> Y yo tampoco tengo mas que añadir :fiufiu:



[/QUOTE]

Claro, solo le sigues el juego a El Pis, para el que ( como para toda la prensa, vaya ) la noticia es que se suiciden X tipos, algo accidental, limitado en el tiempo y que afecta a un % muy bajo de personas, pero es muy impactante, como los niñitos de Etiopia. Sin embargo las condiciones inhumanas y esclavistas en las que se trabaja allí ( para que aquí podamos comprar mierda electrónica a precios asequibles ), que son constantes y afectan a la inmensa mayoría, son solo atrezzo de fondo y no la noticia... que cosas, que empatía, que enfoque. Abrumador


----------



## vmmp29 (28 May 2010)

melchor rodriguez dijo:


> Además de facturar en "b" y trabajar muy duro.
> 
> Ayuda mutua. Se piden prestado el dinero entre ellos, en España o de sus zonas de origen en China. Sin intereses, eso sí, no se te ocurra no pagarlo.
> 
> ...



exactamente ahorro y trabajo la mejor forma de obtener capital en potencia


----------



## RANGER (28 May 2010)

Creo que esto sólo puede tener una respuesta por parte de los españoles: la venganza.

Si los españoles se dedicasen a compra bares en Shanghai se iban a enterar los amarillos esos de lo que es bueno.


----------



## Arcano (28 May 2010)

RANGER dijo:


> Creo que esto sólo puede tener una respuesta por parte de los españoles: la venganza.
> 
> Si los españoles se dedicasen a compra bares en Shanghai se iban a enterar los amarillos esos de lo que es bueno.



Si los sanchopanzas no compraran en comercios asiaticos, ni consumieran en bares y restaurantes de asiaticos, entonces sí se iban a enterar. Pero eso del patriotismo en España, con lo que ha caido esta década anterior... es demasiado tarde para eso. Game over, sanchopanzas, cuando estos cabalgaban en la cresta de la burbuja creyendose ricoshombres, nada les molestaba, nada les importaba. Pronto saldrán patriotas hasta de debajo de las piedras.

Yo si fuera dueño de un bar y un amarillo me trae pasta fresca, vendido en 0.1 segundos. Esto en mi ciudad viene pasando hace lo menos un lustro, ¿ahora se señalan estas cosas? Huele a que buscan posibles chivos expiatorios.

PD: Los catalanes son igual de sanchopanzas que el resto de los españoles.


----------



## picor (28 May 2010)

No es tan solo los bares que cojan. También están cogiendo locales nuevos y de dimesiones exageradas y los estan poniendo de restaurantes. Eso si ahora les llaman restaurantes "japoneses" :XX:

Estoy hablando de locales en algun caso que he visto que pueden pasar calculo a ojo de 1000m2 y de cien mesas (hay uno que vi hace poco y mas que un restaurante parece un hangar de la NASA con mesas)
Imaginad la pasta que ha de irse solo en gastos fijos.

De todas maneras tambien comparto la opinión que he leido por aqui de que están invirtiendo demasiado y pillarán


----------



## ryo (28 May 2010)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Claro, solo le sigues el juego a El Pis, para el que ( como para toda la prensa, vaya ) la noticia es que se suiciden X tipos, algo accidental, limitado en el tiempo y que afecta a un % muy bajo de personas, pero es muy impactante, como los niñitos de Etiopia. Sin embargo las condiciones inhumanas y esclavistas en las que se trabaja allí ( para que aquí podamos comprar mierda electrónica a precios asequibles ), que son constantes y afectan a la inmensa mayoría, son solo atrezzo de fondo y no la noticia... que cosas, que empatía, que enfoque. Abrumador



Puedes tener el mayor buenrolllismo del mundo, pero digo lo mismo de siempre : cual es la alternativa ? Un país no se hace rico ni por decreto ley, ni con poner miles de sindicatos subvencionados, ni expropiando empresas, ni mediante planes quinquenales. O crees que en la Rusia de Stalin no se trabajaba como mulas ?

Un país se hace rico trabajando, así de injusto y así de sencillo. Y todo lo demás es demagogia y fantasías.

Ejemplo : el PIB de Shanghai.


----------



## hugolp (28 May 2010)

Petardazo Inminente dijo:


> Claro, solo le sigues el juego a El Pis, para el que ( como para toda la prensa, vaya ) la noticia es que se suiciden X tipos, algo accidental, limitado en el tiempo y que afecta a un % muy bajo de personas, pero es muy impactante, como los niñitos de Etiopia. Sin embargo las condiciones inhumanas y esclavistas en las que se trabaja allí ( para que aquí podamos comprar mierda electrónica a precios asequibles ), que son constantes y afectan a la inmensa mayoría, son solo atrezzo de fondo y no la noticia... que cosas, que empatía, que enfoque. Abrumador



En Francia, el adalid de los privilegios y del estado omnipotente, el año pasado salían las noticias de que se suicidaban los empleados de una empresa de telecomunicaciones.


----------



## #Pepito Grillo (31 Dic 2010)

¿Podéis mandarlos para Alicante por favor? Y no hacen falta 170.000,00 €, con 150.000,00 € nos conformamos. ¿y pisos?¿no les intelesalán unos pisitos?


----------



## jake (31 Dic 2010)

Dado mi anti-españolismo este es un asunto que me la suda.

Pero como dije ayer prefiero esto a una invasión latina


----------



## kenny220 (31 Dic 2010)

Si no los quereís mándarlos al Oeste de la Península. Con 170000€,mañana serían poseedores de una bonita empresa.


----------



## sawinverter (31 Dic 2010)

¿Quienes son los principales beneficiados en épocas de crisis económica? Pues principalmente los ahorradores y los chinos se caracterizan principalmente por ser un pueblo muy ahorrador (según estadísticas, el 50% de la renta), están muy convencidos de que para tener un futuro mejor hay que ahorrar en el presente.
Bien, lo que está pasando con la compra de pequeños negocios por parte de chinos, está sucediendo a una escala mayor, por ejemplo varias empresas de gran calado europeo han sido comprados por empresas chinas, el fondo inversor del Estado está adquiriendo participaciones en empresas de sectores estratégicos (principalmente energético).

¿Cómo llegan los chinos a España?
Los chinos principalmente llegan a España a través de contratos de trabajo ofertados por otros compatriotas chinos, mayormente con contratos vinculados a la hostelería o trabajadores del hogar. Hasta hace pocos años, en la bonanza económica, era relativamente fácil, ya que uno de los criterios del Ministerio de Trabajo e Inmigración era el déficit/superávit de trabajadores del sector, hoy en día es prácticamente imposible traer a un chino mediante una oferta de trabajo de origen, ya que dan prioridad a los trabajadores nacionales y ya conoceis la cifra del paro.

Por cierto, los chinos no pueden llegar a España mediante visado de turista, ya que el gobierno chino establece unos requisitos muy exigentes para salir hacia países europeos, por miedo a la emigración masiva. Por ejemplo te exigen un depósito de fianza de miles de euros, un nivel de renta mínimo y contactos, buenos contactos en el PCC, lo que resulta prácticamente imposible para un asalariado chino medio cuencoarrocista.

¿Cómo ahorran los chinos?

Una vez que llega a España, comienzan a trabajar en negocios regentados por compatriotas, el salario puede rondar desde los 800€ hasta los 1.500€ dependiendo del sector en el que se trabaje, en la hostelería es dónde mejor se cobra pero también dónde más se trabaja. El sueldo es neto y siempre va incluído la estancia y la comida por parte del empresario, por esta razón si eres una persona prudente y ahorradora, puedes ahorrar casi el 80% del sueldo al mes, tienes pequeños gastos pero son mínimos ya que el chino trabajador inmigrante: no sale de fiesta, no va cenar fuera, no se va de vacaciones, no va tomar las cañas el bar con sus amigotes y así un largo etc. Para muchos chinos son gastos prescindibles y su mentalidad es vivir para trabajar.

Bien, ahora hagamos cálculos númericos, pongamos de media que un trabajador chino ahorra 1.000€/mes, normalmente los chinos que inician negocios en España suelen tener una antigüedad media entre 3 años y 5 años en España, en ningún caso son chinos recién llegados a este país:

Ahorros netos de un chino durante 3 años: 1.000€x12x3= 36.000€
Ahorros netos de un chino durante 5 años: 1.000€x12x5= 60.000€

¿Cómo puede un chino aumentar estos ahorros?
Pues muy fácil, la mayoría de los chinos que llegan a España tienen entre 20-35 años, es decir, personas jóvenes en edad de trabajar y casados, es decir, una forma de aumentar los ahorros es traer a tu pareja ya sea bien: mediante reagrupación familiar o mediante otro contrato de trabajo de origen, como el caso anterior expuesto. Ahora pueden volver hacer los cálculos y verán que los ahorros multipicados.

¿Cómo financian la compran de un negocio?

Uno de los rasgos que caracteriza al pueblo chino, es su sentido colectivo, de unión y de patriotismo, a diferencia de las sociedades occidentales donde prima más el individualismo y el egoísmo. Cuando un chino quiere emprender un negocio no se va financiar en ningún caso con banco ya que carece de todo tipo de solvencia y aval, sino que va pedir prestado a los familiares más directos y a los amigos de confianza, los péstamos suelen rondar entre los 5.000€-10.000€ a interés 0% y sin fecha de reembolso.

Así con el dinero ahorrado más los préstamos de familiares y amigos logran reunir el dinero suficiente para emprender el negocio.

¿Cómo sobreviven los negocios chinos?

Es verdad que con la crisis se han cerrado negocios regentados por chinos, está claro que la crisis afecta a todos por igual y los chinos no son un grupo prinvilegiado. La única forma de competir de los chinos se basa en una premisa: COSTES, tratan de reducir al máximo los costes, por ejemplo: hijos trabajando, trabajadores sin contrato y sin alta en la SS... También echando más horas que el resto, si pueden abrir de 8 de la mañana hasta las 12 de la noche, lo harán porque están aquí para trabajar, para ganar dinero, ahorrar y tener un futuro más próspero.

¿Existe mafia china?

Sí, existe por supuesto, pero no está generalizado, son pequeños grupos de chinos que se dedican negocios turbios (prostitución, tráfico de personas...), a robar y extorsionar a sus propios compatriotas.

En España, los chinos funciona como clanes familiares, ya que el 90% de los chinos proceden de un mismo pueblo, "Qingtian, un pequeño pueblo a 600km de Shanghai, donde han salido los primeros chinos que llegaron a España en los años 80".

¿Los chinos pagan impuestos?

Evidentemente, pagan impuestos como cualquier ciudadano residente en España, eso no quiere decir que algunos no defraudan a Hacienda, como muchos otros ciudadanos.




Feliz año nuevo.
Sacrificio+trabajo+ahorro+emprendores= "invasión de negocios chinos"


----------



## dionbouton (31 Dic 2010)

El poder ahorrativo que tienen los chinos y su obsesion por el lonchafinismo es increible. 

El padre de mi mujer (chino) , -sobrao de pasta- se fue en Sydney a comprar un coche y busco el mas barato de todos los que te puedes comprar en Australia. . Un "Mitsubishi Mirage" (una mierda , como un Skoda felicia o algo parecido ). y el buen hombre insistio en que lo queria SIN elevalunas electricos y asi descontarse 12 Dolares (8 Euros ) del precio total del coche nuevo.

Si comparas esa actuacion , con los mileuristas dejandose 500 euros en un Aleron para el Seat Leon ... comprenderas que los chinos van a triunfar en cualquier negocio en el que se metan .

Ademas ,que gracias a los chinos , los bares se estan bajando un poco de la parra. A CUENTO DE QUE? una racion de bravas tiene que costar 4.50 ????? Pero estamos locos ? 10centimos de patatas , y un chorrito de salsa brava ( o ketchup picante ). 4.50 Euros ???

Pues mira , ahora con los chinos ,tienes bravas por 1 euro. Y lo mismo con los cafes .. de que hostias tiene que costar un con-leche 1.20 ???? Sabes cuantos cafes salen con un kilo de cafe en grano???? 

mira que rapido los chinos estan vendiendo cafes a 50 centimos y desayunos cafe-churros a 0.80 . 

Si , todo dios se queja (principalmente los dueños de los otros bares ) , pero al final , gracias a los chinos , pagaremos el precio *justo* por los bienes y servicios que consumimos . 

Feliz Año.


----------



## kenny220 (31 Dic 2010)

dionbouton dijo:


> El poder ahorrativo que tienen los chinos y su obsesion por el lonchafinismo es increible.
> 
> El padre de mi mujer (chino) , -sobrao de pasta- se fue en Sydney a comprar un coche y busco el mas barato de todos los que te puedes comprar en Australia. . Un "Mitsubishi Mirage" (una mierda , como un Skoda felicia o algo parecido ). y el buen hombre insistio en que lo queria SIN elevalunas electricos y asi descontarse 12 Dolares (8 Euros ) del precio total del coche nuevo.
> 
> ...



Espero ansioso el dia que los chinos vengan gasolina


----------



## ominae (31 Dic 2010)

kenny220 dijo:


> Espero ansioso el dia que los chinos vengan gasolina



En China tienen un enorme problema con el Diesel. Hay precios regulados y las refinerias no dan abasto. Se produce el fenomeno de que el diesel se vende mas caro de lo que figura en las gasolineras.

Para pensar en china tienes que pensar en la España de los años 60 y 70, con ciudades atascadas por el trafico, escasez de bienes y facilidad para vender casi cualquier cosa, no en el situación actual de España.


----------



## dionbouton (31 Dic 2010)

lo que me sorprendio en China fue lo de los huevos falsos .

En serio ... hay gente que falsifica huevos... hacen la cascara con un molde ,y la llema la re-crean a base de gelatina y no se que leches . Estan tan bien hechos que te puedes hacer una tortilla. Despues dan el cambiazo en las tiendas/almacenes/transporte quedandose con los huevos buenos (y asi un pequeño beneficio).


Damn Cool Pics: Man-Made Fake Eggs Sold In China
(Photos) Man-made Fake Eggs Sold on China Night Market Status of Chinese People (?????)
China’s 10 Steps to Make a Fake Egg


----------



## #Pepito Grillo (31 Dic 2010)

kenny220 dijo:


> Espero ansioso el dia que los chinos vendan gasolina



¿Y si la mezclan con agua?


----------



## Robertec (31 Dic 2010)

miaavg dijo:


> Si hombre, libre mercado es ofrecer productos y servicios con metodos de producción similares, competir en calidad esta bien pero siempre y cuando tu vecino empresario tenga costes similares y no un revienta mercados con malas prácticas comerciales basadas, entre otros costos, en abusar de los derechos de las trabajadores en los medios de producción, si cogemos una cadena de producción y metemos a cientos de siervos trabajadores, cuasi esclavos, que cobran una miseria más el coste del producto irrisoria para luego venderlo en Occidente a precio de saldo pues dejamos de producir nosotros y ya no competimos en nada, ni libre mercado ni nada, es que no hay competividad ninguna.
> 
> Yo no me quejo de un producto aleman o frances, tampoco de otras muchas naciones donde los costes de producción están más equilibrados, el problema es china que sin ningún control sobre los productos finales como el control de calidad, quieren inundar el mercado mundial ya no para vender sino tambien para hundir sectores de producción, al final si no hay proteccionismo veremos como mas empresas cerrarán y mas masas de paro.



En mi pueblo, cuya economía era principalmente industrial, nos hemos quedado sin fábricas, y to dios en paro. ¿Por qué? Pues porque los empresarios cierran aquí para abrir en China, donde consiguen más rentabilidad.

Así que no hay que echar la culpa a los chinos que vienen, sino a todo el que se aprovecha de la mano de obra barata china, ya sea un empresario, o el consumidor que compra cualquier objeto a 60 cent.


----------



## ominae (31 Dic 2010)

Robertec dijo:


> En mi pueblo, cuya economía era principalmente industrial, nos hemos quedado sin fábricas, y to dios en paro. ¿Por qué? Pues porque los empresarios cierran aquí para abrir en China, donde consiguen más rentabilidad.
> 
> Así que no hay que echar la culpa a los chinos que vienen, sino a todo el que se aprovecha de la mano de obra barata china, ya sea un empresario, o el consumidor que compra cualquier objeto a 60 cent.



Consiguen mas rentabilidad allí porque aqui durante 30 años nos hemos especializado en echarlos de tu pueblo, educar a la gente para ser esclavos marxistas y criticar "al capitalismo".


----------



## kenny220 (31 Dic 2010)

#Pepito Grillo dijo:


> ¿Y si la mezclan con agua?



Y no lo hacen con todo?


----------



## sawinverter (31 Dic 2010)

dionbouton dijo:


> El poder ahorrativo que tienen los chinos y su obsesion por el lonchafinismo es increible.
> 
> El padre de mi mujer (chino) , -sobrao de pasta- se fue en Sydney a comprar un coche y busco el mas barato de todos los que te puedes comprar en Australia. . Un "Mitsubishi Mirage" (una mierda , como un Skoda felicia o algo parecido ). y el buen hombre insistio en que lo queria SIN elevalunas electricos y asi descontarse 12 Dolares (8 Euros ) del precio total del coche nuevo.
> 
> ...



China ha estado exportando deflación los últimos 10 años, en parte "gracias" a los chinos tenemos más poder adquisitivo. El problema fundamental de España, desde la entrada del euro es que hemos redondeado los precios al alza, 1€=100ptas, es imposible que una economía doméstica funcione eficientemente cuando pagamos con sueldos africanos, precios europeos.


----------



## #Pepito Grillo (31 Dic 2010)

sawinverter dijo:


> China ha estado exportando deflación los últimos 10 años, en parte "gracias" a los chinos tenemos más poder adquisitivo. El problema fundamental de España, desde la entrada del euro es que hemos redondeado los precios al alza, 1€=100ptas, es imposible que una economía doméstica funcione eficientemente cuando pagamos con sueldos africanos, precios europeos.



Disiento en cuanto al redondeo. En las tiendas chinas sigo comprando muchas cosas a 60 céntimos


----------



## kenny220 (31 Dic 2010)

sawinverter dijo:


> China ha estado exportando deflación los últimos 10 años, en parte "gracias" a los chinos tenemos más poder adquisitivo. El problema fundamental de España, desde la entrada del euro es que hemos redondeado los precios al alza, 1€=100ptas, es imposible que una economía doméstica funcione eficientemente cuando pagamos con sueldos africanos, precios europeos.



sueldos africanos, precios europeos, servicios públicos europeos y a veces de nuevos ricos (que hay que pagar)


----------



## jonathan (31 Dic 2010)

La China está cerca. eldiariomontanes.es


----------



## Samuel_five (31 Dic 2010)

Robertec dijo:


> En mi pueblo, cuya economía era principalmente industrial, nos hemos quedado sin fábricas, y to dios en paro. ¿Por qué? Pues porque los empresarios cierran aquí para abrir en China, donde consiguen más rentabilidad.
> 
> Así que no hay que echar la culpa a los chinos que vienen, sino a todo el que se aprovecha de la mano de obra barata china, ya sea un empresario, o el consumidor que compra cualquier objeto a 60 cent.



Algunos industriales absurdamente patriotas se han arruinado por querer quedarse en España, creían que su inteligencia podía suplir la acción del gobierno contra la iniciativa privada, evidentemente se equivocaron ...

En relación con lo que has dicho de empresarios españoles aprovechándose de la mano de obra barata china, el problema de verdad lo vas a tener *cuando los empresarios chinos vengan a España a buscar mano de obra barata, qué podríamos verlo tú y yo ... El cuenco arrocismo podría llegar, pero no en sentido figurado sino REAL y LITERAL ...*[/B]


----------



## sawinverter (31 Dic 2010)

#Pepito Grillo dijo:


> Disiento en cuanto al redondeo. En las tiendas chinas sigo comprando muchas cosas a 60 céntimos



¿Y antes de las tiendas chinas? Los de todo a 100 pasaron a ser en un breve de tiempo a todo a 1€


----------



## Robertec (31 Dic 2010)

ominae dijo:


> Consiguen mas rentabilidad allí porque aqui durante 30 años nos hemos especializado en echarlos de tu pueblo, educar a la gente para ser esclavos marxistas y criticar "al capitalismo".



:8: ¿Echarlos de mi pueblo? Sí claro, con nuestras exigencias salariales y de convenio, múltiples huelgas y paros anarco-sindicalistas. Sí, hemos hecho la vida imposible al empresario, y se ha tenido que ir a China.... pobrecitos, han tenido que emigrar.

Conozco a muchos de esos empresarios con banderita de España en el Mercedes, o en la solapa, a veces con el aguilucho, que les importa una mierda España, esa España de la que tanto se vanaglorian. Lo único que les importa es su ombligo, y obtener beneficios al menor plazo posible, ya sea explotando chinos, porque total, lo mismo da explotar chinos que españolitos rojos.


----------



## Samuel_five (31 Dic 2010)

sawinverter dijo:


> China ha estado exportando deflación los últimos 10 años, en parte "gracias" a los chinos tenemos más poder adquisitivo.



Esto es así, por ahora ... El problema es que en España ya no sabríamos hacer unos putos pantalones vaqueros ... Igual costaban 500 euros el par ...


----------



## ominae (31 Dic 2010)

Robertec dijo:


> :8: ¿Echarlos de mi pueblo? Sí claro, con nuestras exigencias salariales y de convenio, múltiples huelgas y paros anarco-sindicalistas. Sí, hemos hecho la vida imposible al empresario, y se ha tenido que ir a China.... pobrecitos, han tenido que emigrar.
> 
> Conozco a muchos de esos empresarios con banderita de España en el Mercedes, o en la solapa, a veces con el aguilucho, que les importa una mierda España, esa España de la que tanto se vanaglorian. Lo único que les importa es su ombligo, y obtener beneficios al menor plazo posible, ya sea explotando chinos, porque total, lo mismo da explotar chinos que españolitos rojos.



El mundo se mueve demasiado rápido para el socialista español... a estas alturas y usted hablando de aguiluchos... en fin... en el fondo me da usted pena, ha sufrido un terrible proceso de adoctrinamiento destinado a hacerle mas pobre y mas dependiente de los políticos y sus decisiones. 

La salida de las empresas de su pueblo solo es una consecuencia mas de este proceso.

Usted es mejor que no obtenga beneficios en el menor plazo posible, sino que se pelee con sus paisanos y se pasa el día hablando de política y de la guerra civil, así seguramente consiga ganar mucho dinero y vivir feliz.


----------



## Robertec (31 Dic 2010)

Samuel_five dijo:


> Algunos industriales absurdamente patriotas se han arruinado por querer quedarse en España, creían que su inteligencia podía suplir la acción del gobierno contra la iniciativa privada, evidentemente se equivocaron ...



Puede ser, pero sigo pensando que si todas las empresas, grandes y pequeñas, miraran por el país, y aunaran esfuerzos, no se habrían arruinado muchos.



Samuel_five dijo:


> En relación con lo que has dicho de empresarios españoles aprovechándose de la mano de obra barata china, el problema de verdad lo vas a tener *cuando los empresarios chinos vengan a España a buscar mano de obra barata, qué podríamos verlo tú y yo ... El cuenco arrocismo podría llegar, pero no en sentido figurado sino REAL y LITERAL ...*[/B]



:S Eso acojona. De verdad.


----------



## Robertec (31 Dic 2010)

ominae dijo:


> El mundo se mueve demasiado rápido para el socialista español... a estas alturas y usted hablando de aguiluchos... en fin... en el fondo me da usted pena, ha sufrido un terrible proceso de adoctrinamiento destinado a hacerle mas pobre y mas dependiente de los políticos y sus decisiones.
> 
> La salida de las empresas de su pueblo solo es una consecuencia mas de este proceso.
> 
> Usted es mejor que no obtenga beneficios en el menor plazo posible, sino que se pelee con sus paisanos y se pasa el día hablando de política y de la guerra civil, así seguramente consiga ganar mucho dinero y vivir feliz.



Si se da usted cuenta, estoy precisamente criticando todo lo que piensa que defiendo.

El dependiente del político es el que piensa que el de izquierdas es socialista, y el que habla y discute de la guerra civil, es el que porta orgulloso banderas preconstitucionales.

Se ven plumeros a leguas


----------



## Jordi Segurola (31 Dic 2010)

Me permito llamar la atencion del respetable sobre el hecho de que los chinos no tratan de imponer nada, sino que compran o traspasan preferentemente aquellos pequeños negocios en los que el relevo generacional no ha funcionado por la razon que sea, por ejemplo que el hijo del tabernero sea uno de esos ingenieros o fisicos o periodistas en paro que está esperando que alguien descubra que es un genio sin descubrir, y al que le parece que llevar un bar es una veguenza para alguien con su pedigree.

Los chinos usan su crudo realismo contra nuestras ilusiones absurdas. Y les va bien.


----------



## muyuu (31 Dic 2010)

加油中国~~！


----------



## Viernes_negro (31 Dic 2010)

ghawar dijo:


> Yo creia que a esto se le llamaba libre mercado... pero parece ser que solo es libre mercado cuando interesa...



Vamos a ver, los primeros interesados en traspasar bares ruinosos son los mismos propietarios, y te lo comentan en tono jocoso, con un palillo en la boca.

A petición de un chino, peiné una zona, en la provincia de Barcelona, para encontrarle un bar en traspaso, o montar un negocio hostelero. Un pequeño empresario que quiere abrir un negocio, este pequeño empresario es chino, como ya he dicho.

Pues . . . un bar de Mataró, que no facturan ni el 30% de lo que facturaban hace 4 años, me pidió 100.000 euros por el traspaso, un alquiler por las nubes, y encima, el muy ******* me suelta que la facturación que hace no le importa a nadie, que es asunto suyo. Digo yo que la facturación sí que importará algo si va a traspasar el negocio . . . Encima, el muy subnormal me dice que si se lo traspaso al chino me da 500 euros. 

Yo alucino, otra que tiene una tienda de ropa me dice que a ver si le encuentro algún chino (supongo que piensan que son gilipollas), y me pone un precio más del doble de lo que se pagó por un local más grande, hace dos años, y en una zona mucho mejor, aunque no tan lejana.

El comerciante hispanistaní está a la caza del chino, y a algunos les ha salido bien, pero todo lo bueno se acaba, y ya no quedan tontos.


----------



## muyuu (31 Dic 2010)

Viernes_negro dijo:


> Vamos a ver, los primeros interesados en traspasar bares ruinosos son los mismos propietarios, y te lo comentan en tono jocoso, con un palillo en la boca.
> 
> A petición de un chino, peiné una zona, en la provincia de Barcelona, para encontrarle un bar en traspaso, o montar un negocio hostelero. Un pequeño empresario que quiere abrir un negocio, este pequeño empresario es chino, como ya he dicho.
> 
> ...



Efessstivamente... En Madrid por 30-50k hay locales a patadas, lo que no quedan son chinos primos. Locales que hace en 2005 se te iban por encima de 100k.

Conozco a algunos que están aguantando el chaparrón porque tiraron una buena suma en el traspaso, pero que si viniera un chino con pasta verían la luz.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (31 Dic 2010)

Jordi Segurola dijo:


> Me permito llamar la atencion del respetable sobre el hecho de que los chinos no tratan de imponer nada, sino que compran o traspasan preferentemente aquellos pequeños negocios en los que el relevo generacional no ha funcionado por la razon que sea, por ejemplo que el hijo del tabernero sea uno de esos ingenieros o fisicos o periodistas en paro que está esperando que alguien descubra que es un genio sin descubrir, y al que le parece que llevar un bar es una veguenza para alguien con su pedigree.
> 
> Los chinos usan su crudo realismo contra nuestras ilusiones absurdas. Y les va bien.



Has dado en el clavo. El egocentrismo y porqueyolovalguismo que hay en este pais es el que esta acabando con el.

Antes muerta que sencilla! cantaba Melody....

En mi ciudad hace varios años que estan comprandolos. Yo voy con los amigos a uno donde la Voll Damm esta 40 centimos mas barato que en los bares normales, ademas te invitan a un platito de olivas, y son muy simpaticos.

PD: lo reconozco, la camarera se parece a las del hilo del Yuri


----------



## Diego Orpí (31 Dic 2010)

Yo vivo en Barcelona y es desalentador. Sobretodo en el Ensanche, donde en los bares de toda la vida, ya no te encuentras al Manolo o al Pep, en la barra, saludando con una sonrisa. Ahora tienes un chino que se te queda mirando hasta que le pides la fanta, desaparece un segundo y te la deja en la mesa casi sin que te des cuenta. Pero no hay nada que puedas hacer. Los prefiero mil veces a ellos que a los magrevíes.


----------



## Señormerigueder (31 Dic 2010)

Bares, tiendas, restaurantes, almacenes, negocio y dinero. Tienen montado un sistema redondo en toda España, compran locales carisimos y montan tiendas en cualquier pueblo, ellos se lo guisan y nosotros nos lo comemos. No aportan nada a nuestra sociedad, no gastan nada... En un hilo mío lo expliqué perfectamente, pero todavía hay algún gilipollas que mira como crece la hierba.


----------



## Viernes_negro (31 Dic 2010)

muyuu dijo:


> Efessstivamente... En Madrid por 30-50k hay locales a patadas, lo que no quedan son chinos primos. Locales que hace en 2005 se te iban por encima de 100k.
> 
> Conozco a algunos que están aguantando el chaparrón porque tiraron una buena suma en el traspaso, pero que si viniera un chino con pasta verían la luz.



Al que me daba 500 euros de propina le tuve que decir que mi cliente era el chino, y que ya me pagaba él, que por cierto, me paga por decirle cómo está la cosa, con pruebas demostrables, y si vale la pena.

Otro tema, las inmobiliarias, me llama una china que tiene un bar y me dice que la inmo no le encuentra piso, me pongo un día, le peino su zona, y le enseño 4 pisos con las características que me dió, y directamente de particular. En una semana ya ha quedado para firmar un contrato privado porque el propietario necesita un mes para vaciar el piso, y ya tenemos fecha para firmar el contrato. Yo cobro por la traducción, y por acompañarla para que no le tomen el pelo. En principio yo no me ocupaba de estos temas, pero es que con una inmobiliaria que te clavan ahora el 10% del alquiler de un año de comisión, no hay nada que hacer . . .

Otro chino, me llama asustado porque tiene un bar desde hace dos meses, y se le ha jodido la televisión. Un "técnico" le quiere soplar una cantidad, que supongo que no será verdad, y quiero achacarlo a que mi nivel de chino es suficiente para algunas cosas, pero no es muy buen. Le digo que tenemos que mirar cuantos años tiene la tele, si está en garantía, si en el contrato de traspaso especifica qué pasa si se jode algo muy pronto y demás. Resulta que va un arreglateles, no mira nada, y le quiere cobrar la mitad que por una nueva.

Otra de chinos, hablo con una china que lleva años en España, trabaja desde hace muchos años en una empresa. Yo pensaba que estaba fija, resulta que le van haciendo contratos, y la dejan un par de meses sin trabajar al año. El empresaurio me dice que es fija discontinua (en su sector imposible), yo veo el contrato, y el último que tiene es uno por circunstancias de la producción. Ella quiere traer a su niño aquí, el empresaurio dice que quiere ayudarla (hijo de la gran puta), pero que a él ya le va bien, porque les va dando de baja cuando les sale de los cojones. En resumen, no puedo cagarme en su puta madre porque para ella el trabajo es importante, pero es difícil que pueda traer al niño, le pueden poner problemas. Solución, ella corre con los gastos del contrato durante estos dos meses, para que no le suponga una merma al cabronazo de su jefe.

Con la misma china de antes, comparte piso de tres habitaciones con dos compañeras más jóvenes, dónde trabajan es muy barato. Como necesita un piso para traer al niño, le recomiendan no sé dónde, comprar un contrato de alquiler, esto es, alquilar un piso en el que ya vive gente, pero sin derecho a vivir se entiende, para demostrar que tiene un piso de dos habitaciones para traer a la criatura. La convenzo de que no le haga caso a nadie y me lo pregunte antes, ya que no le cobro, más que nada porque me sabe mal. Al final le hago entender que por la puta comisión esa tiene un piso de dos habitaciones donde vivo.

No es el primer caso que me encuentro de estos, el abogado con el que trabajo me ha dicho que intente no tragarme estos marrones, y que si lo hago que no se lo diga, me ha dicho textualmente que él no es Robin Hood, y si se lo cuento tampoco quiere cobrar las consultas, y quiere estar tranquilo.

Puto país de mierda, no es tan difícil ganar para vivir trabajando sin hacerle la pirula a nadie, hostias.


----------



## muyuu (31 Dic 2010)

Viernes_negro dijo:


> Al que me daba 500 euros de propina le tuve que decir que mi cliente era el chino, y que ya me pagaba él, que por cierto, me paga por decirle cómo está la cosa, con pruebas demostrables, y si vale la pena.
> 
> Otro tema, las inmobiliarias, me llama una china que tiene un bar y me dice que la inmo no le encuentra piso, me pongo un día, le peino su zona, y le enseño 4 pisos con las características que me dió, y directamente de particular. En una semana ya ha quedado para firmar un contrato privado porque el propietario necesita un mes para vaciar el piso, y ya tenemos fecha para firmar el contrato. Yo cobro por la traducción, y por acompañarla para que no le tomen el pelo. En principio yo no me ocupaba de estos temas, pero es que con una inmobiliaria que te clavan ahora el 10% del alquiler de un año de comisión, no hay nada que hacer . . .
> 
> ...



Juas, en Madrid yo estuve haciendo una labor similar pero me imagino que menos prolífica  y en general por amor al arte.

Me descojono con las leyendas urbanas de que si les perdonan los impuestos y que si las triadas... son currantes natos. No ayudar a una persona honrada que se desloma a currar es superior a mí, a ver si se pueden traer otro millón o dos, y les mandamos 1 millón de ni-nis y chorizos patrios a cambio.


----------



## arte da terra (31 Dic 2010)

Viernes_negro dijo:


> Al que me daba 500 euros de propina le tuve que decir que mi cliente era el chino, y que ya me pagaba él, que por cierto, me paga por decirle cómo está la cosa, con pruebas demostrables, y si vale la pena.
> 
> Otro tema, las inmobiliarias, me llama una china que tiene un bar y me dice que la inmo no le encuentra piso, me pongo un día, le peino su zona, y le enseño 4 pisos con las características que me dió, y directamente de particular. En una semana ya ha quedado para firmar un contrato privado porque el propietario necesita un mes para vaciar el piso, y ya tenemos fecha para firmar el contrato. Yo cobro por la traducción, y por acompañarla para que no le tomen el pelo. En principio yo no me ocupaba de estos temas, pero es que con una inmobiliaria que te clavan ahora el 10% del alquiler de un año de comisión, no hay nada que hacer . . .
> 
> ...





muyuu dijo:


> Juas, en Madrid yo estuve haciendo una labor similar pero me imagino que menos prolífica  y en general por amor al arte.
> 
> Me descojono con las leyendas urbanas de que si les perdonan los impuestos y que si las triadas... son currantes natos. No ayudar a una persona honrada que se desloma a currar es superior a mí, a ver si se pueden traer otro millón o dos, y les mandamos 1 millón de ni-nis y chorizos patrios a cambio.



Yo me he encontrado en el trabajo a empresaurios chinos en Madrid tratando al currante español en plan empresaurio ehpañó, peeeero son una minoría, la mayor parte de los chinos quieren currar y punto.

Cuando escucho estas historias me hierve la sangre...que no tengan que pedir trabajo a los chinos dentro de un par de años.

Por cierto, ¿como es de dificil aprender chino? (aparentemente parece imposible leerlo, y si estás con ellos y escuchas los matices del chino hablado ya es para flipar), ¿es posible hacerlo por tu cuenta?¿Con mandarín te suelen entender o es preferible otra variedad?


----------



## muyuu (1 Ene 2011)

arte da terra dijo:


> Yo me he encontrado en el trabajo a empresaurios chinos en Madrid tratando al currante español en plan empresaurio ehpañó, peeeero son una minoría, la mayor parte de los chinos quieren currar y punto.
> 
> Cuando escucho estas historias me hierve la sangre...que no tengan que pedir trabajo a los chinos dentro de un par de años.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿como es de dificil aprender chino? (aparentemente parece imposible leerlo, y si estás con ellos y escuchas los matices del chino hablado ya es para flipar), ¿es posible hacerlo por tu cuenta?¿Con mandarín te suelen entender o es preferible otra variedad?



No es para tanto... simplemente tiene una curva de aprendizaje tremenda al principio. Esto puede desanimar bastante, porque te puedes pegar una buena temporada en el nivel básico-básico, pero a la larga tener un nivel bueno en cualquier idioma conlleva una cantidad de horas y esfuerzo similares con cualquier idioma que no sea muy similar a uno que ya domines.

Salvo que haya alguna circunstancia muy especial por la que solamente te incumba una región determinada, el chino que tienes que aprender es el mandarín, por supuesto.

Lo mejor es que te busques a alguien que te asesore un poco en persona, o perderás mucho tiempo con cosas que no te vas a ser útiles al principio.


----------



## Speedster3 (1 Ene 2011)

Enterao dijo:


> el chino no es individualista como el occidental . entre ellos se apoyan y se dan pasta pasando de los bancos con condiciones leoninas y mafiosas es verdad pero lo hacen.
> 
> una vez acaparado un sector suben precios , esto lo hicieron con el todo a 100 y lo haran con los bares...





Compañero, has dado en el clavo. Este es su SECRETO.

Mientras tanto viva nuestro modo individual de vivir.


Saludo


----------



## Viernes_negro (1 Ene 2011)

arte da terra dijo:


> Por cierto, ¿como es de dificil aprender chino? (aparentemente parece imposible leerlo, y si estás con ellos y escuchas los matices del chino hablado ya es para flipar), ¿es posible hacerlo por tu cuenta?¿Con mandarín te suelen entender o es preferible otra variedad?



Lo primero de todo, sabes si eres un superdotado para los idiomas.

Si no es tu caso, tienes que buscarte un chino que te enseñe, un intercambio está bien.

Si estás interesado me mandas un privado y te paso todo el material, y si la idea gusta ponemos un hilo en la guardería y empiezo a subir material. A mí me costó un huevo porque no me pillaban en la escuela oficial de idiomas, va por sorteo, y tuve que entrar en segundo directamente.

Os ahorraría muchos tópicos y muchas tonterías que hice yo al principio, así evitáis mis errores pasados en el aprendizaje del chino.

Saludos


----------



## Viernes_negro (1 Ene 2011)

muyuu dijo:


> No es para tanto... simplemente tiene una curva de aprendizaje tremenda al principio. Esto puede desanimar bastante, porque te puedes pegar una buena temporada en el nivel básico-básico, pero a la larga tener un nivel bueno en cualquier idioma conlleva una cantidad de horas y esfuerzo similares con cualquier idioma que no sea muy similar a uno que ya domines.
> 
> Salvo que haya alguna circunstancia muy especial por la que solamente te incumba una región determinada, el chino que tienes que aprender es el mandarín, por supuesto.
> 
> Lo mejor es que te busques a alguien que te asesore un poco en persona, o perderás mucho tiempo con cosas que no te vas a ser útiles al principio.



Muyu ha descrito perfectamente lo que es el aprendizaje del chino, los primeros dos años, a no ser que estés muy bien guiado te parecerán totalmente inútiles.

El truco está en no desanimarse. Los resultados son lentos, pero merecen la pena. No hay que dejarlo, perserverancia.


----------



## Viernes_negro (1 Ene 2011)

Hay alguna petición de un hilo con curso de chino.

¿Dónde ponemos el hilo? ¿Guardería? ¿Otras burbujas?

No hay subforo de formación.


----------



## Pablo Villa (1 Ene 2011)

"El secreto no radica en la especial habilidad emprendedora para los negocios de la comunidad china, sino en los diversos Acuerdos existentes entre los Gobiernos de España y China (Vid. entre otras disposiciones, el Convenio entre el Gobierno de España y el Gobierno de la República Popular China para evitar la doble imposición y prevenir la evasión fiscal en materia de Impuestos sobre la Renta y el Patrimonio de 22 de Noviembre de 1990, publicado en el BOE de 25 de Junio de 1992), por los cuales a cambio de facilitar la actividad de importantes empresas españolas en China, se favorece la creación de empresas de capital chino en España.

Las ayudas e incentivos que reciben estas grandes empresas españolas proceden de ambas partes, e incluyen participar de fondos FAD (Fondos de Ayuda al Desarrollo), créditos comerciales, exención de impuestos y todo tipo de facilidades. A cambio, en España, se conceden facilidades a los ciudadanos chinos para abrir sus negocios. Estos Acuerdos permiten que los ciudadanos chinos que creen empresas en España no paguen impuestos durante siete años. Transcurrido este plazo estos mismos ciudadanos chinos pueden traspasarles sus negocios a otros ciudadanos chinos, montar otros negocios y unos y otros no pagar impuestos durante otros siete años. Además las licencias municipales de obra y apertura de estos comercios se resuelven con una rapidez pasmosa y más que sospechosa. "

Diario El Montañes "La China está cerca" 
La China está cerca. eldiariomontanes.es


----------



## kenny220 (1 Ene 2011)

Vamos que cambiamos beneficios para grandes empresas en china, por joder a un monton de autónomos, comercios, etc en España. Al final nos tocará hacer lo mismo, abrir tascas y coloniales en Beijing, Guanzhou,


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (1 Ene 2011)

kenny220 dijo:


> Vamos que cambiamos beneficios para grandes empresas en china, por joder a un monton de autónomos, comercios, etc en España. Al final nos tocará hacer lo mismo,* abrir tascas y coloniales en Beijing, Guanzhou*,



No te preocupes que no te dejarán. No son tan estúpidos como nosotros.


----------



## inmi_soy (1 Ene 2011)

No solo en Barcelona, aqui tenemos 3 restaurantes chinos y un bar.


----------



## arte da terra (3 Ene 2011)

Viernes_negro dijo:


> Lo primero de todo, sabes si eres un superdotado para los idiomas.
> 
> Si no es tu caso, tienes que buscarte un chino que te enseñe, un intercambio está bien.
> 
> ...





Viernes_negro dijo:


> Hay alguna petición de un hilo con curso de chino.
> 
> ¿Dónde ponemos el hilo? ¿Guardería? ¿Otras burbujas?
> 
> No hay subforo de formación.



Tienes un privado

no habia leido el último post, pues.....estoy como tu, dudo de si ponerlo en otras burbujas o guardería, cuando esté creado ponemos aqui el enlace


----------



## Viernes_negro (3 Ene 2011)

Pablo Villa dijo:


> "El secreto no radica en la especial habilidad emprendedora para los negocios de la comunidad china, sino en los diversos Acuerdos existentes entre los Gobiernos de España y China (Vid. entre otras disposiciones, el Convenio entre el Gobierno de España y el Gobierno de la República Popular China para evitar la doble imposición y prevenir la evasión fiscal en materia de Impuestos sobre la Renta y el Patrimonio de 22 de Noviembre de 1990, publicado en el BOE de 25 de Junio de 1992), por los cuales a cambio de facilitar la actividad de importantes empresas españolas en China, se favorece la creación de empresas de capital chino en España.
> 
> Las ayudas e incentivos que reciben estas grandes empresas españolas proceden de ambas partes, e incluyen participar de fondos FAD (Fondos de Ayuda al Desarrollo), créditos comerciales, exención de impuestos y todo tipo de facilidades. A cambio, en España, se conceden facilidades a los ciudadanos chinos para abrir sus negocios. Estos Acuerdos permiten que los ciudadanos chinos que creen empresas en España no paguen impuestos durante siete años. Transcurrido este plazo estos mismos ciudadanos chinos pueden traspasarles sus negocios a otros ciudadanos chinos, montar otros negocios y unos y otros no pagar impuestos durante otros siete años. Además las licencias municipales de obra y apertura de estos comercios se resuelven con una rapidez pasmosa y más que sospechosa. "
> 
> ...



Vamos a ver . . .

Le cuesta tanto abrir una pequeña empresa a un chino como a un español. La ventaja de abrirle un negocio a un chino es que te viene y te dice que quiere montar un negocio, y cuanto te tiene que pagar. Se lo preparas todo, como si fuera español, porque los impuestos que se puede ahorrar normalmente son municipales y se la suda, te trae los papeles, hace todo lo que dices y punto. 

Lo que se firma a nivel diplomático no nos afecta a los curritos normales porque les importamos una mierda.

EDITO: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...al-estudio-de-chino-mandarin.html#post3704240
Curso de chino a petición de algunos foreros, a ver si podemos colaborar todos los interesados.


----------



## ghawar (3 Ene 2011)

China seguirá comprando deuda pública española - 2715653 - elEconomista.es


----------



## Milo (22 Nov 2011)

Yo necesito uno de esos chinos. Lo digo en serio. ¿Alguien que haya tenido una de estos "encuentros en la china fase" y que me diga a que jefe de clan me tengo que dirigir para ofrecerle un local de negocio que les pudiera interesar? 

Gracias.


----------



## Enterao (19 Oct 2012)

ahora sabemos como lo han hecho realmente los chinos...


----------



## No Registrado (19 Oct 2012)

los chinos compran si les interesa, no si se les ofrece, y si realmente lo quieren, se ponen en contacto contigo

para abrir un negocio en china siendo extranjero hay que tener un socio chino que debe tener obligatoriamente el 51% del capital del negocio

los extranjeros no pueden comprar propiedades en china


----------



## Johnsons (6 Oct 2021)

Doy fe de que ya he visto a varios chinos bajar la persiana, tanto en bares como en bazares. Incluso por la dificultad de encontrar españoles que quieran trabajar de camarero con los papeles en regla.

Vaya reflote, pero sí, cómo alguien que vivió in situ la explosión china de los bares en la Barcelona de los 2010 en adelante llegar a al punto donde estamos ahora es surrealista a parte que inquietante.


----------

